#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Business, Finance & Economics in Thailand >  >  Stock Trading: reg stocks, ETFs, Indexes, etcs - buying, selling, discussion

## mooncake

Ok if you are in serious trading of anything and would like to discuss or share any tips/info, 
...then this is THE PLACE - TO - BE.

Long term, short term, or day trading .....are all welcome.

 :Smile:

----------


## mooncake

Anything looks good to buy at the moment?......(US market)

----------


## barbaro

^ How about you starting first  :Question:

----------


## Jet Gorgon

I can't play for compliance reasons.  :Sad:

----------


## mooncake

> I can't play for compliance reasons.


against the Koran? :Smile:

----------


## mooncake

gor dai, milk
---

ok who's trading SWY,...What do you think is the price target for this run up?
$23-24?....before the pull back

The technical is too strong at the moment, I hate to let it go b4 the earning

Any thoughts?

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Client regs.

----------


## Spin

> I can't play for compliance reasons.


Your employers aware that you post on the internet as Jet Gorgon, are they?  :Smile:

----------


## Spin

Been trading RINO for a week or so, its ripping.

Also ONXX came onto the scene today with some good news that could drive it to 30$ and it might fill its gap at 32$. Worth watching.




> ok who's trading SWY


Safeway looks ripe for shorting back to the 20 day and if it hits 22.50 I might have a crack at it!

----------


## mooncake

RINO:
wow RINO looks crazy good, even for a semi-long, will wait for a pull back first.

ONXX:
My technical is giving me a blur blur signal, will wait for next week and see what happen. As for right now it's still a downward trend for me.
I'm not a daytrader, but a short term trader...so I don't read into the daily chart too much. 
If it's not going up tomorrow again, then I think it might be a false run, my take.

Today: just bought into BKC...hope I'm not shooting myself here.
What do you think?

At the moment: watching SWY anxiously - earning is coming up this friday, so a bit scarely. Just bought in 2 weeks ago, what look like the breakout to me.

----------


## the dogcatcher

sorry, no help here. Forex and gold only. Like gold at mo, has a bit to go as well.

----------


## Butterfly

hum, sounds like you guys enjoy recipe for disasters  :Smile:

----------


## the dogcatcher

> hum, sounds like you guys enjoy recipe for disasters


Why? You got the grail?

----------


## Rattanaburi

I thought POT was it. How about gold miners/producers? If the dollar really is going to hell, shouldn't they go up? Ammo producers since the US is running out of ammo on store shelves. Recycling businesses that deal with all this electrical garbage we are continuously creating. Will there be a new wave of Internet takeovers since so many companies aren't making much profit. Less oil means more cement for roads etc.


There's a beautiful rainbow out my window, who makes them. Someday they will figure out how to make them. 


Wine, women, and song always sells.

----------


## bsnub

> RINO:
> wow RINO looks crazy good, even for a semi-long, will wait for a pull back first.
> 
> ONXX:
> My technical is giving me a blur blur signal, will wait for next week and see what happen. As for right now it's still a downward trend for me.
> I'm not a daytrader, but a short term trader...so I don't read into the daily chart too much. 
> If it's not going up tomorrow again, then I think it might be a false run, my take.
> 
> Today: just bought into BKC...hope I'm not shooting myself here.
> ...


u are a dude right?

----------


## crippen

Investments??  You have to buy off a smaller mug than you,and then sell to a bigger mug than you, :mid:  to make a profit.

----------


## Butterfly

day trading is a dangerous game,

surprised how many people still do it despite the evidence that it's a losing game in the long run.

Of course too few have survived to tell of their tale  :Razz:

----------


## the dogcatcher

> day trading is a dangerous game,
> 
> surprised how many people still do it despite the evidence that it's a losing game in the long run.
> 
> Of course too few have survived to tell of their tale


Not dangerous. If you try to make a fortune you will loss a forfune. If you try to make a living you will, especially her.

----------


## Butterfly

make a living ? on what kind of annual turnover and initial capital ?

----------


## mooncake

> u are a dude right?


 Mehjust  bcoz I can talk more than.foods and mee luv u long time? :mid: 





> Investments?? You have to buy off a smaller mug than you,and then sell to a bigger mug than you, to make a profit.


A profit is a profit, no matter who the buyers are :Smile: 





> If you try to make a fortune you will loss a forfune. If you try to make a living you will, especially her.


especially her?  :Confused:

----------


## mooncake

> I thought POT was it. How about gold miners/producers? If the dollar really is going to hell, shouldn't they go up?


POT......is still on a downward trend, I don't think we will see any reversal for at least a couple more months-at the nearest...me think here.  And hate to buy anything more than $30/share....not enough money/shares to be in - to make it worthwhile.

Gold miners 
- most have already ran quite far up, hate to play a catch up game
- will wait it out for the big dip

anything else more specific ....less than $20/share? :Smile:

----------


## Spin

> What do you think?


Intel just blew away earnings. The market goes higher from here. You can have turkey and 10,500 Dow for thanksgiving.

Buy anything, its all going higher  :Smile:

----------


## Spin

> anything else more specific ....less than $20/share?


DRYS , Dryships, just got upgraded today and it gapped above 7.10 resistance.

Any pullback in the morning to that level could be worth a trade as the chart looks nicely set up for a run higher. I'm holding this one long term from 4$.

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> Intel just blew away earnings. The market goes higher from here. You can have turkey and 10,500 Dow for thanksgiving.
> 
> Buy anything, its all going higher


yup I agreed and already got a basket load of INTC, couple months ago :Smile: 

Even the longterm technicals like monthly and quarterly are too strong to deny.

at least $30 coming up?....haha

----------


## Spin

> at least $30 coming up?


nooooo  :Smile:  Its broken out after hours above the 20.65 resistance level and spiked up to hit more resistance at 21.75$

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> anything else more specific ....less than $20/share?
> 
> 
> DRYS , Dryships, just got upgraded today and it gapped above 7.10 resistance.
> 
> Any pullback in the morning to that level could be worth a trade as the chart looks nicely set up for a run higher. I'm holding this one long term from 4$.


hmm...I don't think DRYS will go anywhere too fast too soon here - in a short term that is.
Not until they make at least one more dip first. That's what my chart is telling me anyway. So will be watching the short term technical closely. 
However the longterm trend is very good.

Good find tho, you are quite good in techincals reading.
I'm strictly a technical trader, but not a daytrader..as I have a real job in which I also love doing.
What about you?

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> at least $30 coming up?
> 
> 
> nooooo  Its broken out after hours above the 20.65 resistance level and spiked up to hit more resistance at 21.75$


hee hee....I didn't mean TOMORROW, or next week!!

But in a few months (3-4?) that is :Smile:

----------


## Spin

> I'm strictly a technical trader, but not a daytrader. What about you?


Something similar along those lines, I use technical's to find trades, if a single day is all it takes to make some coin then I'll sell the same day. I don't mind being labelled as a daytrader, as you know a good trader can read a chart and see a 20% move up and he has made in a few minutes what everybody else waits 6 months for. I follow John C Lee (weeklyta , on twitter) and learn as i go along. That guys up about 400% ytd.






> hee hee....I didn't mean TOMORROW, or next week!!  But in a few months (3-4?) that is


I reckon theres significant resistance at 21.75, looking back on a 5 year chart. See it?

In three 3 or 4 months time it could still be below that level.




> POT......is still on a downward trend


Pot broke out of its downtrend from the 240$ highs in May, no? 

Basically, POT, MOS, AGU, IPI are all zombies right now. The will remain that way until at least Q1 2010 for a whole variety of reasons such as the US changing the ethanol mandate, the collapse in pricing of their products, the collapse of grain prices (which just recently broke their downtrend here, farmers holding back on orders, huge inventories sitting unsold in storage, perfect summer crops in the USA this summer.

The list is endless....but the ag story is fundementaly a strong one, too many people in the world with more disposable income to make themselves obese with  :Smile:

----------


## Spin

Bye the way, Mooncake, where are you? In thailand? and a Thai national? trading US stocks? 

And female?  :Smile:

----------


## mooncake

yeah...last time I checked my passport....all of it above :mid: 

and
Don't tell me, Ann is out... and Am is in now? :Smile:

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> I'm strictly a technical trader, but not a daytrader. What about you?
> 
> 
> Something similar along those lines, I use technical's to find trades, if a single day is all it takes to make some coin then I'll sell the same day. I don't mind being labelled as a daytrader, as you know a good trader can read a chart and see a 20% move up and he has made in a few minutes what everybody else waits 6 months for. I follow John C Lee (weeklyta , on twitter) and learn as i go along. That guys up about 400% ytd.


Nothing wrong with being a daytrader, as long as you're making money. 
I think...the key here is to understand the basic fundamental of the movements and a good grip in chart reading (whatever the technical(s) that work for you).
My trading range is normally between a few weeks to up around 6 mos, OR until I see what might be the "big reversal". Small reversals in between the already confirmed uptrend don't bother me much.

I have been developing and improving my own methods of the technical reading, ever since my US-university years while I was in the forcasting classes. Still learning and trying to perfect the methods tho.
NO.. my success rate is nowhere near 400% LOL :Smile: ,.. but more like 75-85% success rate. It has been quite consistant since the uni-years. ::chitown:: 

I agree, to become a good trader or even a good investor, ....you have to be able to read a chart, at least those general basic ones.





> Pot broke out of its downtrend from the 240$ highs in May, no?


hmm I see that..........the end of May yeah?

hey what do you think of my BurgerKing?....just bought it yesterday :Confused:

----------


## the dogcatcher

Eat it or sell it whilst it's still worth something.

----------


## the dogcatcher

And yeah, nothing wrong with day trading. It's a good living here, would'nt like it much in the UK though. 100 pips a day is ok.

----------


## mooncake

^ 
and how is your track record and portfolio coming along, DC?

Are you doing it all by yourself?

----------


## the dogcatcher

> ^ 
> and how is your track record and portfolio coming along, DC?
> 
> Are you doing it all by yourself?


Day trade. No have portfolio. Trade GBPUSD mainly. 6am to 12 noon only. Strictly by the charts MACD, RSI, smooth stochastics and simple MAs. Might get into long term but at the moment happy with this.

----------


## mooncake

So what is your success rate....percentage wise?

I'm thinking ...doing the same as you, forex.
That is... if I can get at least $10,000 from my mom for the initial opening acct

still bugging... :Smile:

----------


## Muadib

You can open a  forex mini account for little or nothing, then let it build as you trade... Get a good charting tool and wait for the setups...

----------


## mooncake

^ Which company is the best...or a few you can recommend?
There are so many outhere!

----------


## the dogcatcher

> You can open a forex mini account for little or nothing, then let it build as you trade... Get a good charting tool and wait for the setups...


Correct. Don't need 10 grand. 500 quid is enough. Ok will take a while to get some decent money but if you get it right most of the time you won't need a big initial amount.
Use an indicator that works for you, I've stated what I use. Smooth stoch to get me in, MACDs to keep me in and RSIs to get me out.

About 70 percent wins.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> ^ Which company is the best...or a few you can recommend?
> There are so many outhere!


All have pros and cons. I can't remember but there's one offering no comissions on non profitable trades at the moment. Bet there's s catch though.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Some companies don't allow one cancels the other type trades. Avoid them if you don't want to nurse you positions all day.

----------


## mooncake

^ what setting are you using for your stoch, DC?

I use 5-3.......so far it works ok for me, even tho sometimes it's not that stable and too erratic!

----------


## mooncake

> About 70 percent wins.


with how much do you go in each time?

and which pair do you like the most? 
or are you doing more than one pairs?

----------


## the dogcatcher

> ^ what setting are you using for your stoch, DC?
> 
> I use 5-3.......so far it works ok for me, even tho sometimes it's not that stable and too erratic!


Oh God, errm 14 5 3 smoothed. Might be erratic on longer time frame but ok for 1 to 4 hour deals

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> 
> About 70 percent wins.
> 
> 
> with how much do you go in each time?
> 
> and which pair do you like the most? 
> or are you doing more than one pairs?


 pound 

Mainly GBPUSD. I have played with FTSE and GBPEUR but dollar suits me best.
Usually go in 1.00 a point stop loss at 50 depending on support levels. Limit 30 plus spread or depending on res levels

----------


## mooncake

oh god ....1-4 hrs?
I think I might have a heartattack and die in 3 days .....of IN and OUT that often! :Smile:

----------


## the dogcatcher

What can I say. In and out that often. errm, you get used to it. You probably have very few poor trades let,s say. I have more losers than you but more small winners. It's like futures on ya bah.

----------


## mooncake

> Mainly GBPUSD. I have played with FTSE and GBPEUR but dollar suits me best.
> Usually go in 1.00 a point stop loss at 50 depending on support levels. Limit 30 plus spread or depending on res levels


hmm....I'm sure I will understand all those terminologies what you're talking about here in....err 6 months time? :Confused: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Muadib

There are many, many online forex brokers, so I won't recommend one... Look for a broker with tight spreads and has good reviews...  Most will offer you a free demo account to get started trading forex... 

There are many online forums with a lot of good information related to forex... I frequent Forex Factory as there is a large and active online membership...

----------


## mooncake

^ ok I will seriously be searching for one, once I'm a bit more serious.
but good to have some feedbacks on it tho

thxs ja
xoxo

----------


## the dogcatcher

> There are many, many online forex brokers, so I won't recommend one... Look for a broker with tight spreads and has good reviews... Most will offer you a free demo account to get started trading forex... 
> 
> There are many online forums with a lot of good information related to forex... I frequent Forex Factory as there is a large and active online membership...


Yeah Forex Factory velly good, also babypips for terminology etc. Time frames can be as little as seconds when trading on economic news like interest rates, quantitive easing and US pay roll.

----------


## jim1176

Have been selling put options monthly on XTO (39) RIMM (65) and QCOM (41). 

Selling a PUT is identical to a covered call position but no dividend.

This is the best US site for options:

https://www.optionsxpress.com/

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Have been selling put options monthly on XTO (39) RIMM (65) and QCOM (41). 
> 
> Selling a PUT is identical to a covered call position but no dividend.
> 
> This is the best US site for options:
> 
> https://www.optionsxpress.com/


Can't bend my head around options. Are they a sort of trade with a time limit.
I think someone said there a sort of bungee deal.

----------


## mooncake

> Can't bend my head around options. Are they a sort of trade with a time limit.
> I think someone said there a sort of bungee deal.


I have the option account with Scottrade, and do trade option from time to time, mostly for the PUT. 
However my success rate is hmm about 10-20%...losing money 8/10 times.

Not because I don't make any money, but becoz I didn't buy enough contracts to make it worthwhile to pull out...too scare I guess.
Oh I can read the general trend quite well, but specific timing is everything when playing with the option, otherwise everything get spoiled by the expiration date.
Somehow I'm pretty bad in the "specific" timing, technical wise - for option trading.

Guess due to my track record and know my winning inability quite well,... therefore it's better for me to stay away from it. :enough:

----------


## the dogcatcher

Try forex futures then. They time out as well of course, but keep their money. Got to admit I don,t know anything about options. Also I think forex is easy.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Put up the 1 hour GBPUSD chart for the last two days and put a stochastic on it. Nice money even at 25 baht a point.

----------


## Spin

> already got a basket load of INTC, couple months ago


This just out from Citi:

"INTC: Raising Estimates/Price Target  We are raising our 2010 revenue forecast to $38.8B from $36.8B reflecting seasonal growth from the 4Q09 base. . *Our new price target is $26 from $25*. Buy/Medium Risk.
Derivative Calls  As we wrote in our October 12, 2009, Semi Beat publication , despite signs of 2x ordering, sell through has been good, and inventories remain in check. Our analysis shows that consensus estimates remain conservative, reflecting below seasonal growth trends. While likely an extreme, Intels results are a testament to the conservatism of estimates. We again reiterate our positive stance on the group, expecting earnings momentum to drive shares higher. We focus on NVDA, ALTR, & AMD in addition to INTC"

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> already got a basket load of INTC, couple months ago
> 
> 
> This just out from Citi:
> 
> "INTC: Raising Estimates/Price Target  We are raising our 2010 revenue forecast to $38.8B from $36.8B reflecting seasonal growth from the 4Q09 base. . *Our new price target is $26 from $25*. Buy/Medium Risk.
> Derivative Calls  As we wrote in our October 12, 2009, Semi Beat publication , despite signs of 2x ordering, sell through has been good, and inventories remain in check. Our analysis shows that consensus estimates remain conservative, reflecting below seasonal growth trends. While likely an extreme, Intels results are a testament to the conservatism of estimates. We again reiterate our positive stance on the group, expecting earnings momentum to drive shares higher. We focus on NVDA, ALTR, & AMD in addition to INTC"


Good news for Moon unit then.

----------


## mooncake

yay yay yay...yippiiii :Arms: 

SWY, BKC, INTC.......schweet today :Notworthy: 
told you....I saw the upside breakout of BKC 2 days ago.

ok I better not be too happy,...might give me a bad karma

----------


## the dogcatcher

> yay yay yay...yippiiii
> 
> SWY, BKC, INTC.......schweet today
> told you....I saw the upside breakout of BKC 2 days ago.
> 
> ok I better not be too happy,...might give me a bad karma


Yeah, don't let your dogma eat your karma. That would be dukka.

----------


## mooncake

Another dizzy day for SWY today......whoohooo!!
So far up 17% since I bought in 2 weeks ago.  Should I sell it tomorrow?
Like I said in my original post a few days ago....I think $23-24 should be the TOP for this run up.  Just broke over $23 today!

btw...How is everyone doing?

----------


## the dogcatcher

Ok. 200 points Wed and Thurs. Think the GBPUSD rally is over now. Just about to look.

----------


## mooncake

200 pts?.. :Confused: 
 :Thinking:

----------


## the dogcatcher

> 200 pts?..


200 stock market points. The trade is based on pips or points. Say the FTSE  stands at 5000 and you buy in at 1.00 pound a point and it goes up to 5100 you"win" 100 pounds, if it goes down you lose.
GBPUSD gone up lots this week. I was in until yesterday night when I sold for a "win" of 200 points at 1.00 pound a point. 200 pounds up.
It will probably go down this afternoon cos Americans who are holding long positions will not leave them over the weekend. Those holding short positions have already jumped from their office windows.

----------


## mooncake

Was that your normal profit?

Do you have the preset expectation before selling, like.. a certain percentage profit expectation before going in? Or just whatever the technical is telling to sell at the time.

For me I'm based on the technicals only...however long it may take, depending on how strong the longer trend ofcourse. 
But I like a minimum of 20%, if I read the charts right, it should be easy. However when it's not, I try to run away like a house on fire asap.

But when I ran up too fast, that's when I get scare a bit to hang on for the next day.

----------


## the dogcatcher

It's is a sort of percentage expectation. We work with a risk/reward figure. ie How much can I expect to "win" against how much I can expect to "lose" if I get it wrong. This varies as conditions change. Different stratergies produce different risk/reward figures. The stratergy used will depend on market conditions. Most of my entry and exit points are based on technicals, and to a lesser extent market news and economic announcements. CNBC gave me a good steer on dollar this week, although we all knew it was long overdue.
We don't for instance "buy" or "sell" currency in the traditional way you would by for instance INTEL shares. Google leverage products. But if you want to know what it's really called I'll send you a private message Moony.

----------


## mooncake

> Most of my entry and exit points are based on technicals, and to a lesser extent market news and economic announcements.


yup yup SAME SAME here :Yup: 






> We don't for instance "buy" or "sell" currency in the traditional way you would by for instance INTEL shares. Google leverage products. But if you want to know what it's really called I'll send you a private message Moony.


thxs bunches ja, 
I will definitely take up your offer, after the job slowing down abit in few months here.
Always want to learn more about it, but I better googling it first just to get my feet wet b4 asking for your help.

----------


## the dogcatcher

No private message. It's spread betting and may well be not allowed in Thailand. It is investing really but as with all stuff like this there is a very real element of risk. You will need at least 500 hours getting to know your pair. I use GBPUSD cos it provides good daily movement, but this is not for the feint hearted. It's more about pychology than anything else. Getting in is easy, it's knowing when to get out is the hard bit. Win or lose.

----------


## mooncake

I know that is not for a faint of heart. That's why I want to be sure and know what I will be getting into beforehand. 
And NO I can't say that i am an emotional person. :mid: .... Well except when doing my real works.

I'm quite happy just sticking with the regular stocks for now....quite overwhelming for me already  :Razz:

----------


## the dogcatcher

What's your real work?

----------


## mooncake

You sure ...don't know? You must not have seen my posts around here much ....yeah?
how about ...a guess
.
.
.
What's yours? and How did you get into doing forex?

----------


## the dogcatcher

I have absolutely no idea what you do. I am a sea captain, but due to the downturn in the economy have been forced into forex. Also my work is very seasonal and trying to get a really good living out of 4 months a year has been increasingly more difficult, so I needed something I could do here in LOS in the winter ie European winter, which makes good money ie western amounts of money and does not break Thai law, well not much.

----------


## mooncake

I'm an architect and a forecaster.
And got in stock trading during my university years.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Understand the achitect bit, but forecaster? Forecast what?

----------


## mooncake

urban planning: population movement, location analysis for various businesses...etcs

----------


## the dogcatcher

Complicated job. I just gotta make sure we don't sink or hit anything.

----------


## mooncake

Well for me I just have to make their many dreams come true.
hmm....more like be able to produce something from the fragments of their imagination :Smile:

----------


## the dogcatcher

Solly, pound just lost 70 points against the dollar. Had to press a few buttons. Erm. So if I was starting a business is that how you would sell me your services.
"I will make you dreams come true" my customer.

----------


## mooncake

Not just in any business, only in the residential development ...of any scale.
I do feasibility report and also preliminary site planning.

----------


## the dogcatcher

thank your lucky stars you're not in Europe at the moment. Not much going on there for you.
On another note, have you any thoughts on the SET and the state of the baht. There hac been some discussion about the stability of the Thai economy of late.
What do you think will happen next?

----------


## mooncake

I hear you….but it’s just same same here and in most places the worldover.
Here the construction business has seen the drastic decline in new construction project, that’s in both commercial and residential. 
For me the workload it’s about 30% dropped comparing to last year. Mostly works nowadays are in “remodeling”, and government contracts! ...That’s why now I have more free time doing the stocks trading.

I don't have any thought on SET, as I'm not involving with them. I only trade the US stocks, and keep my money outside thailand. :mid:

----------


## the dogcatcher

Same same. I've got about 2000 baht to my name in Thailand at mo. Bring it over very little by very little. Thank Buddha you have government work. It seems they are the only ones spending money at mo.

----------


## Spin

> Think the GBPUSD rally is over now


Not that I follow "the cable" but I just checked the chart and its been pretty choppy since the 16th when you made the above post.

Did you make any trades? winners?

----------


## the dogcatcher

Yeah, trade every day. Made a killing last Friday, more by luck though. I'd gone short early morning and had forgotten GDP figures were due out. Had I remembered I would have been standing aside. Ho hum 200 points up.

----------


## Spin

^ good for you, out of interest, where do you see the pound ending up against the dollar at the end of the year?

----------


## the dogcatcher

Not much change I think. All things equal and no bad news 16860. You can take the piss new years eve if I'm wrong. 12.30 today have eco news out of Merica. Likely to be good so hold onto your bucks if you got em.

----------

